# BFP after a Hysteroscopy



## Kimbers101 (Dec 26, 2010)

This poll is to gauge whether women are gaining BFPs in the treatment after undergoing a Hysteroscopy.


----------



## frogspawn (Nov 18, 2011)

HI 
i would be interested in the results of this poll. I have just had a hysteroscopy and biopsy and am planning treatment in the next few months, but have to wait for the results before i can happily go ahead and use my 2 remaining frosties.


----------

